# التحفة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2011)

*كنيسة الانبا كاراس السائح من داخل الدير الابيض .. دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين .. 
الدير الغربى بسوهاج بتاريخ شهر 7 لعام 2010






































































































الكنيسة فى الطور النهائى للإنشاء وهى من تصميم أحد رهبان الدير
لنوال بركة المساهمة فى هذا العمل أو التبرع 
الإتصال بأبونا شنودة الشنودى
المسئول عن كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح
ت:0127490210​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

ربنا يسوع المسيح يجعلها بركة لشعبه كله ، فتمتلأ من القديسين ، وتكون منارة نور هداية وإرشاد لجميع النفوس المحبة للمسيح

ببركة الست العذراء والقديس الأنبا شنوده  والقديس كاراس السائح


----------



## Samir poet (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

بجدااااااااااا
بركة كبيرة ربنا 
يجلها بركة بجدا
لكل انسان يذهب اليها


----------



## النهيسى (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

*روعه جدا 
 ربنا يباركك
أجمل تقييم​*


----------



## sparrow (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

بركتة معانا جميعا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

تحفة فنية
بجانب قيمتها الروحية  التى بلا حدود


----------



## اليعازر (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

*يا جماعة شوقتوني أن أذهب الى مصر..

فعلاً تحفة معمارية،ربنا يجعلها بركة وهداية للجميع.*


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

اكتير جميلة ومنورة 
شكرا الك اخى العزيز
واحلى تقييم الك


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: التحة المعمارية كنيسة الأنبا كاراس السائح بدير الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*

*جميله جدااااااا جداااااااا بجد
ومنورة وشكلها تحفه فعلا

شكرا جدا
وقريبا هزورها ان شاءالله
*​


----------



## angil sky (19 يوليو 2011)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
ورائعه بجد ... ربنا يجعلها بركه للجميع
وميرسي للوضوع الراااائع
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (19 يوليو 2011)

*هى جميله جدا وانا زرتها قبل كدا وخدت بركتها*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يوليو 2011)

الله ،، جميلة جدا الكنيسة ديه .
شكرا على الصور يا سمعان .


----------

